# Infrared Temp Guns



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Just wondering what you guys recommended as the best ones as I know they can range from £20 - £(silly money).
Is there anything that makes one better than another?

Thanks


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

You want one that you can alter the emmissivity to allow for different surface types.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> You want one that you can alter the emmissivity to allow for different surface types.


 
Honestly you dont need anything that complicated... 

i got one for £8 and one for £25... both are as accurate as each other to within 0.1 of a degree.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Honestly you dont need anything that complicated...
> 
> i got one for £8 and one for £25... both are as accurate as each other to within 0.1 of a degree.


They might give virtually the same readings but they could both be 2 degree or more out depending on the reflective properties of the surface type.
Also they don't have to be complicated, look up the emissitivity of the surface ie paper, slate wood etc and just set the ir gun to that.
This will then give you a more accurate reading.
Due to the way they work they should be used to give an indication of the temperature not an exact one.
Also the adjustable ones don't have to cost much, I usually sell them for £14 posted.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> They might give virtually the same readings but they could both be 2 degree or more out depending on the reflective properties of the surface type.
> Also they don't have to be complicated, look up the emissitivity of the surface ie paper, slate wood etc and just set the ir gun to that.
> This will then give you a more accurate reading.
> Due to the way they work they should be used to give an indication of the temperature not an exact one.
> Also the adjustable ones don't have to cost much, I usually sell them for £14 posted.


and in terms of any temp whatsoever 2 degrees up or down is going to make a massive difference to...? 

were not making toffee :lol2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> and in terms of any temp whatsoever 2 degrees up or down is going to make a massive difference to...?
> 
> were not making toffee :lol2:


With the correct setting they are within 2 degree Celsius.
With an incorrect imissivity they can be much more inaccurate.
Maybe not making toffee but for example incubating for a specific sex such as in Leo's could end up with the wrong outcome.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> With the correct setting they are within 2 degree Celsius.
> With an incorrect imissivity they can be much more inaccurate.
> Maybe not making toffee but for example incubating for a specific sex such as in Leo's could end up with the wrong outcome.


why would you use a surface temperaure to incubate eggs?

Please note im winding you up at this point... 

it does depend on the application the temp gun as to how important it is...


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> why would you use a surface temperaure to incubate eggs?
> 
> Please note im winding you up at this point...
> 
> it does depend on the application the temp gun as to how important it is...


It's amazing how many people think they are so great and accurate they use them for everything.
Don't get me wrong, I do use them myself but only for spot checks to look for any problems.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> It's amazing how many people think they are so great and accurate they use them for everything.
> Don't get me wrong, I do use them myself but only for spot checks to look for any problems.


Basically the same as you... i wouldnt use em for incubating eggs though...


----------



## locks (Mar 25, 2012)

*temp gun*

Where can i get myself one of these.?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

locks said:


> Where can i get myself one of these.?


Sons to me like reptile-ink sells them :roll2::2thumb:

If not the net 888 reptiles and such just have a google


----------

